# Masonic Online Vendors



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2009)

Cornerstone Publishers
Cornerstone Book Publishers - Masonic Books, Esoteric Books, Pulp Fiction

Freemason Store
FreeMason Store : Your Masonic Superstore with 3500+ items on sale at 30-50% off!

Los Angeles Fraternal Supply Company
Los Angeles Fraternal Supply Company, Inc.

Lost Word
Lost Word - Masonic Books, Masonic Gifts, Masonic Jewelry

Macoy Publishing and Masonic Supply Co. Inc.
Macoy Publishing : Home

Masonic Exchange
Masonic Rings, Masonic Regalia, Masonic Aprons, Masonic Jewelry, Masonic Gifts & more

New London Regalia
New London Regalia Home

Simpson Jewelry & Uniforms
Simpson Jewelry & Uniforms, Inc.

Gordon Spurlock's Masonic Rings
Gordon Spurlock's Masonic Rings

J.P. Luther
J.P. Luther Company - Masonic Aprons and Supplies Since 1902


----------



## owls84 (Dec 9, 2009)

I highly recommend JP Luther. They have set my Lodge up with a great Net 30 system so it allows us to get the supplies as we need then vote the bill in Lodge. They also have a great online store and are easy to work with.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 9, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I highly recommend JP Luther. They have set my Lodge up with a great Net 30 system so it allows us to get the supplies as we need then vote the bill in Lodge. They also have a great online store and are easy to work with.



Agreed.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I got the recommendation of JP Luther here and followed through.  Even after I screwed up my order, the service was great correcting it and delivering on service.


----------

